# Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking



## Rheinspezie (5. März 2015)

Moin.

Ihr wollt es - Ihr kriegt es.

Der Thread, der sich abseits kulinarischer Trampelpfade bewegt.

Hier kommt Alles rein, was mit *Tradition bricht*, *originelle Kochversuche, Ausprobieren oder einfach Alles, was ungewöhnlich, abartig, kreativ, neu oder steinalt ist.*

Dabei sind neben ungewöhnlichen/seltenen Zubereitungsarten auch ganz besondere Produkte / Zutaten in ungewöhnlichen Kombinationen von Interesse.

*Hier kommt Alles rein, was anders ist* :m

Petri und seid kreativ...

R.S.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ne' Freundin hatte mal "schnelle Not Bolognese "serviert

Schweine-oder Rindfleisch aus der Dose per Gabel zerpflücken und mit Gewürzketchup sachte(!) im Topf erwärmen.Unsacht erwärmt,gibts Barbecue Aroma der unschönsten Art.

Bei Bedarf noch Oregano und Thymian dazu

Schmeckte zugegeben besser als die Zutatenliste das erwarten liess.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (5. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ich glaube, das passt auch hier rein. Eine der merkwürdigsten Kombis, die ich je gegessen habe und was soll ich sagen es schmeckte ausgezeichnet.
In einem gebirgigen Teil von der heutigen Slovakei hat mir eine einheimische Oma etwas vorgesetzt, dessen Namen ich sicher nicht richtig schreiben kann, ich kann es aber zubereiten. Oma Milada sagte dazu so ähnlich wie Schkuwanken oder Skuvanken.
Man bereitet einen sehr wenig gesalzenen Kartoffelstampf ohne Butter und nur mit wenig heisser Milch. Nebenbei lässt man geräucherten Bauchspeck in Würfel geschnitten mit viel Zwiebeln (ebenfalls gewürfelt) in einer Pfanne schmoren. Es entsteht flüssiges Schmalz in dem die Zwiebeln leicht bräunen dürfen. Bis hier her klingt es einfach aber verträglich. Dann wird gequetschter Mohn im Verhältnis 3:1 mit Haushaltszucker gemischt.
Nun wir angerichtet: mit einem Esslöffel taucht man kurz in das Schmalz und sticht damit aus dem derben Kartoffelstampf so eine Art Nocken so groß wie der Löffel aber doppelt so dick. Dann streut man sich viel des gesüssten Mohnes darüber und zuletzt wird die Zwiebelspecksouce mit auf den Teller gepackt. Ich konnte mit anfangs nicht vorstellen, dass man sowas essen kann, aber es schmeckt hervorragend und nicht nur, wenn man hunger hat. In der armen Bergregionen war das für die Arbeiter natürlich eine sehr energetische Speise und gibt auch Bergwanderern Muckis ohne Ende und die Zwiebeln sorgen für Antrieb bis zum Gipfel.
Schwefi
kennt das vielleicht Jemand, nicht das mit dem Antrieb, das Rezept mit Namen


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

schau hier

http://www.peterahne.de/schkuwanken1.htm

Die heißen Omas Schkuwanken.

oder hier Skubänky

http://rezepte.ussr.to/kartoffelnocken-mit-mohn-tschechien-8123.html

https://www.google.de/search?q=Skubänky&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=yV_4VLGqJMmxUY-FhPAK


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (5. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

@Iabralehn
danke
da hätte ich einfach mal gurgeln sollen, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das zu finden ist, deshalb habe ich das nie versucht
ja, richtig hatte ich es sogar geschrieben, obwohl der Erstkontakt damit beeits >40 Jahre her ist und Mehl kommt da eigentlich noch rein. Das habe ich jedoch beim Nachkochen stets weg gelassen
also danke nochmal für den Hinweis - ich muss es wiedermal tun
Schwefi


----------



## kreuzass (14. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ich habe gestern etwas Neues ausprobiert (für mich). Und zwar eine Tomate-Bachforelle-Soße zu Nudeln.

Zutaten:
- 500g passierte Tomaten
- geräucherte Bachforelle
- Käse (ich hatte noch ein wenig "Pizzakäse" übrig...)
- frischen Schnittlauch
- etwas Schmand
- etwas Oregano
- etwas Basilikum
- Salz & Pfeffer
- etwas Rosenpaprika (scharf)
- etwas Chiliflocken
- zwei Knoblauchzehen

Die Zubereitung ist im Grunde genommen ganz easy.

Topf auf den Herd, passierte Tomaten hinein und mit den restlichen Zutaten - außer des Forellenfleisches - Pi mal Daumen anreichern.
Jeder, der nicht gerade Fertiggerichte zu seinen Lieblingsspeisen zählt, wird wohl abschätzen können in welcher Menge die anderen Zutaten zugeführt werden sollten. Daher Pi mal Daumen.
Währenddessen - die Soße köchelt - wird das Wasser für die Nudeln erhitzt, das Bachforellenfleisch entgrätet und klein gemacht. Eine Hand voll landet mit in der Soße. Nicht vergessen die Soße ausreichend lange köcheln zu lassen, damit die verwendeten Zutaten auch ordentlich zur Entfaltung kommen können.

Schmecken lassen.

PS: Hätte selbst nicht gedacht, dass es schmeckt (wegen dem Raucharoma des Forellenfleisches). Tut es aber.

EDIT


----------



## labralehn (14. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Das war aber eigentlich eine ganz normale Tomatensauce mit Kräutern, die man auch so zu Pasta machen kann.
Hat mit echtem Trash Cooking nix zu tun.
Der Käse ist eigentlich auch normal, und anstelle der Muscheln, geräucherte Forellen zu verwenden ist eigentlich auch kein Trash Cooking.

Das längere Kochen dient auch dazu die Flüssigkeit zu reduzieren und damit die Sauce etwas steifer zu bekommen.
Damit die auch an der Pasta besser haftet und nicht gleich runterläuft.

Wäre eher was für den Kulinarischen Laber Thread.

Den Schmand hätte ich weg gelassen der macht die Tomatensauce eher rosa.
Was optisch dann wirklich "trash" wäre.

Aber trotzdem danke fürs Einstellen.


----------



## kreuzass (14. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

|kopfkrat Hmm... |muahah:

War definitiv Trashcooking. Warst ja leider nicht dabei, sonst würdest du es sicherlich anders sehen. Egal.

Zu dem Punkt mit dem längeren Kochen. Generell sicherlich ja. In meinem Falle hat das "etwas längere" Kochen tatsächlich nur die Bewandnis den Geschmack zu fördern und nicht die Viskosität der Soße. Letztenendes kocht die Soße auch "nur" 10 Minuten. Ausreichend lang für einen angenehmen Geschmack. Die Viskosität beeinfluße ich durch den Käse. Auch die "Haftung" beeinfluße ich hierdurch. 

Mit lecker Käse hat die Soße genügend Grip auf meiner Teigspeise.

Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die ihre Soße zum Köcheln bringen und dann geht das Ganze runter von der Kochstelle. Bei einfachen Soßen ohne viel Schnickschnack mache ich das auch so. Wenn die Soße zu dünn ist, dann lasse ich sie auch gerne etwas länger köcheln. Oder ich klopp' Käse dazu, wenn ich faul bin.

Bitte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Moin Moin
Ich werde heute mal bein Einkaufen zwei Thunfischdosen mitbringen ,im eigenen Saft.
:m
und daraus Fischfrikadellen machen.





#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Mein barbarischer Frühstücks-Favorit aus (bzw. in) früheren Jugendzeiten durchgesoffener Wüstmusik-Wochenenden:

Man nehme ein Stück komplett geschmacksneutrales Lätschi-Tütenbrot, belege es mit industriellem Schmelzkäse, schmeiße das Ganze in die Mikrowelle und beschmiere es nach Entnahme üppig mit Curryketchup (evtl. noch mit Pfeffer bestreuen).:vik:

Dazu genieße man bevorzugt eine Grüne Banane (Blue Curacao mit Bananensaft).

Buchstäblich fast 100 % T(h)rash - die einzig wahre Selbstbau-Mosh"pizza" nebst farblich intensivem Nachlader. Wohl bekomms  :#2:

Würde ich heute allerdings nicht mehr unbedingt so geschmeidig runterbekommen wie damals - zum Glück bin ich da inzwischen doch etwas bis deutlich distinguierter unterwegs :q


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (14. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich werde heute mal bein Einkaufen zwei Thunfischdosen mitbringen ,im eigenen Saft.
> :m
> und daraus Fischfrikadellen machen.
> ...



Da bin ich mal gespannt! Berichte dann, wenn sie fertig sind #6

In der versoffenen Studi-Zeit war bei mir durchaus kalte Ravioli aus der Dose zum Frühstück üblich... 

Mein damaliger chinesischer WG-Mitbewohner hat allerdings alles getoppt, indem er sich vom Schlachthof Entenfüße geholt, gekocht und gegessen hat. Das kannte er aus China, ich habe nur einmal in den Topf geguckt und ihn beim Essen alleine gelassen.... |uhoh:


----------



## kreuzass (14. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

So, habe heute dann einmal "echtes Trashcooking" betrieben.

Reis (China-Like) aufgekocht und gleichzeitig billiges Buttergemüse aus der TK in der Mikro warm gemacht. Das Gemüse habe ich noch mit Kräutern versehen.

Alles am Ende zusammengemengt und gut vermischt und dann noch etwas Käse oben drüber und das Ganze noch einmal für 2min in die Mikro.

Hat mir gemundet. Esse jedoch zukünftig wieder die Variante ohne Käse, denn letzterer ist ja auch nicht immer da. Schmeckt aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## Fr33 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Vielleicht kein Trash Cooking.... sondern eher ne Notlösung die jetzt mein Favorit ist....

Geplant war Paprika Puten Geschnetzeltes mit Reis. Alles geschnibbelt... Reis schon im Kocher. Dann sollte die Paprika (fein geschnitten) zusammen mit dem Fleisch in die Pfanne. Das ganze dann mit etwas Salz, Pfeffer, Paprikapulver und Cremefine kurz aufkochen....

Tja... die Paprika war schimmelig und ich hatte vergessen Paprikapulver zu kaufen. Verdammt! Also mal kurz in die Besenkammer geschaut.... was stand da AIVAR ^^.

Also das Glas Aivar aufgemacht.... in die Pfanne damit. Aufkochen lassen und dann Cremefine dazu. Seit dem mache ich das fast nur noch so.... ^^


----------



## kreuzass (14. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Warum eigentlich nicht?

Klingt auf jeden Fall ganz gut. Vielleicht werde ich das auch einmal ausprobieren. Vielleicht auch noch jemand anderes.

Also ich werde morgen noch Fleischwurst in Stückchen schneiden und diese in der Pfanne mit Speck anbraten und das dann mit in meine tolle Reiskreation einbringen um noch etwas deftiges mit dazu zu bekommen. Quasi so kleine würzige Akzente zu dem restlichen Reis-Gemüse-Käse-Auflauf.

Ggf. noch ein wenig Gewürzketchup dazu zum Eintunken.

/edit
Also das mit dem Gewürzketchup war dann doch keine so dolle Idee. Kann ich auch nicht empfehlen. Hat's irgendwie versaut. Glücklicherweise habe ich den nicht mit untergemengt.


----------



## wobbler68 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Hallo


Möchte hier mal ein Rezept zum besten geben,welches schon meine  beiden Omas und meine Mutter so zubereiteten.:k

1.Hühnersuppe
Huhn kochen
Sellerie,Möhren, Porree,Zwiebeln dazutun.
Einen Teig aus Mehl,Eier,Wasser und Salz herstellen.
Der Teig wird mit den Händen vermengt,so das kleine unterschiedlich große Stücke(krümelig) entstehen(vom aussehen her wie Streusel auf einem Kuchen)
Der Teig ist also recht fest.
Das ganze in die Suppe geben und kurz aufkochen und dann gar ziehen lassen.
Zum Schluss dann noch Petersilie,Maggikraut und Selleriegrün nach Geschmack dazugeben.
Dadurch das auch kleine Teigklumpen/reste verkochen wird die Suppe sämig.


2.Linsensuppe
Rindfleisch und etwas geräuchertes(Speck,Mettenden,Kassler...) kochen 
Sellerie,Möhren, Porree,Zwiebeln und Linsen dazutun.Keine Kartoffeln.
Dafür stelle ich einen Teig aus Mehl,Eier,Salz,Wasser(Mineralwasser mit Kohlensäure ,dann geht der Teig auf)her.
Der Teig sollte recht zäh sein.
Mit einem Teelöffel gebe ich dann den Teig in die kochende Suppe.Die Größe sollte man ausprobieren,da der Teig ja aufgeht.
Hier wird die Suppe nicht ganz so sämig,da der Teig nicht krümelig ist.
Zum Schluss dann noch Petersilie,Maggikraut und Selleriegrün nach Geschmack dazugeben.

Aus diesen Teig mache ich auch gerne Mehlklöße.
In kochendes gesalzenes Wasser ,mit einem Esslöffel,den Teig hineingeben.Dann gar ziehen lassen.
Man kann auch Petersilie in den Teig mischen.
Das passt dann zu Gulasch,jeder Art von geschnorrtem Kraut oder Gemüse.
Klöße anstatt Kartoffeln.:q
Und die Klöße saugen sehr gut Soße auf.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mein barbarischer Frühstücks-Favorit aus (bzw. in) früheren Jugendzeiten durchgesoffener Wüstmusik-Wochenenden:
> 
> Man nehme ein Stück komplett geschmacksneutrales Lätschi-Tütenbrot, belege es mit industriellem Schmelzkäse, schmeiße das Ganze in die Mikrowelle und beschmiere es nach Entnahme üppig mit Curryketchup (evtl. noch mit Pfeffer bestreuen).:vik:
> 
> ...



Ersteres ist ein absoluter Klassiker! Geil!


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (18. März 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

ich denke, das folgende passt auch hier rein:
mit einem Kumpel von mir kann ich nicht frühstücken!! warum?
der macht sich bevorzugt am Wochenende zum morgentlichen Kakao belegte Weissbrotscheiben oder wenn Mangel ungetoastete Toastbrotscheiben mit einer dünnen Schicht Magerquark und dann aus der Dose Hering in Tomatensoße und wiederum darauf klein geschnittenen Knoblauch und Zwiebelringe
ich kann da weder zusehen, noch den Mundgulli danach aushalten
(höchstens am Nachmittag nach einem Wasser des Lebens)
Schwefi


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. April 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Brötchensandwich

man nehme:

1) einen Pfannenkuchen- oder Sandwichmaker.
2) Brötchen
3) Schinken oder Salami oder Thunfisch oder oder oder
4) Käse
5) Ruccola oder Tomate


Brötchen aufschneiden.
Belegen.
Mit dem Pfannkuchenmaker ordentlich zusammendrücken und 2 min. erhitzen.
Herausnehmen
Mit Salat und oder Tomaten belegen.
Essen.

Ich habe das von einem portugiesischen Imbissverkäufer.
Der verdient damit (glaub ich) Millionen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. April 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ebenfalls viel zu kultiviert, das klingt (und wirkt auch optisch) ja richtig gut genießbar  - das Thema lautet "Bringing atrocity back into engulfing" :q. 

Also Vertilgen von Zeug, das wiederum die eigenen Eingeweide vertilgt - Suizid durch "Nährstoff"zufuhr *gggggggg*


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. April 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Du hast ja keine Ahnung wo das Gerät und die Zutaten herkommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. April 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Das klingt zumindest theoretisch nach adäquater Finsternis - Argument genehmigt :m


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Wie grillt man, wenn man nur eine kleine Wohnung hat und auf dem noch kleineren Balkon nicht grillen darf? - Mann grillt wie ein Handwerker!

Zum Versuch traten an:
1 Packung Schweinebauch-Grillscheiben von Feinkost Albrecht
1 kalte Pfanne
1 normaler Küchenherd, ebenfalls kalt
und 1 Heißluftgebläse vom Baumarkt

Auf gehts, die Uhr läuft. Packung aufreissen, Scheiben in die kalte Pfanne legen und voll aufdrehen. Gleichzeitig mit dem Gebläse draufhalten, was das Ding hergibt. Einmal wenden und weiterblasen. Anrichten... es sind 3:30 min. vergangen. Lecker, nur der Geschmack vom Feuer fehlt ein bisschen, aber wozu gibts scharfe BBQ Sauce!?

Bilder gibts irgendwannmal. Ich hatte Hunger und der leere Teller gibt jetzt auch nichts mehr her.

Versuch gelungen! #6


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Hätte es ein kleiner Elektrogrill nicht auch getan?
Ok, ist Mainstream......:vik:


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Den hätte ich mir aber vorher kaufen  müssen und viel länger braucht der auch.


----------



## Kotzi (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Jeder der einen halbwegs modernen Backofen hat, besitzt ein hochwertigeres
Äquivalent zum E-Grill. 
Beim E-"Grillen" gehts allein darum dabei draußen hocken zu können.


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Backofen kann jeder... Kreativität ist hier gefragt!


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ich sach nur Rothenbergers "Unkrautbrenner" ist für Spareribs genau richtig...
"Crème Brûlée"-Brennerle sind nur was für Mädchen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

*Gaumenschmaus oder Gaumengraus?*



http://www.kabeleins.de/sosiehtsaus...en-roulade-mit-blutwurst-auf-sauerkrautmousse





#h


----------



## FishingReen (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Hallo zusammen, 

leider bzw. Gott sei Dank bin ich kein Trashkocher (da gelernter Koch) und finde immer was das zusammen passt. Aber meine Mutter....!

Gericht mit Würgereizgarantie!!!!

Es gab Seeteufel mit Sahnesoße, dazu Blattspinat und Salzkatoffeln.
Soweit sogut...nur was noch alles rein kam erzähl ich euch jetzt.

Ich stand neben meiner Mutter am Herd und hab den Seeteufel geraten weil Mama sich das nicht traute und ich vom Fach bin, ich schaute erst etwas skeptisch als sie süßen Senf und eine gekochte Birne aus dem Kühlschrank holte. Ich nahm dann all meinen Mut zusammen (sie mag nicht wenn ich mich einmische in ihre Kocherei) und fragte sie was sie damit anfangen wolle. Als Antwort bekam ich dann (im toternsten Ton), "Birne und Senf werden zusammen pürriert und kommen zum Spinat!!" Geistesgegenwärtig hab ich mir schnell in weißer Voraussicht noch was Spinat weg getan. Kurz darauf wurde das Zeug dann vermengt und es roch wiederlich! Als sie dann auch noch Curry in die Fischsoße, die ich wärend meine Mutter kulinarisch den Spinat terrorisierte aus fränkischem Riesling, frischer Sahne und Fischfond hergestellt hatte, tun wollte stellte ich mich todesmutig der Terroristin in den weg und versuchte mein möglichstes es zu verhindern. Ich habe es leider nicht geschafft, durfte mir aber wie schon vom Spinat einen Teil für mich weg nehmen. Dazu gab es dann Salzkartoffeln und Salat die "neutral" blieben. Als das Essen fertig war kamen mein hungriger Vater und Bruder freudig an den Tisch und fragten warum ich was anderes esse als sie. Zur Antwort gab ich nur "ich war dabei und hab alles gesehen!!". Es war ein wahres vergnügen zu sehen wie sie ihre Gabeln genüsslich in den Mund schoben und ihr Gesicht sich total verzog. Der einzige der an diesem Tag aufgessen hat war ich und was soll ich sagen, es war richtig lecker. Mein Papa ist dann zur Pizzaria gefahren und hat da was geholt. Mama hat dann erstmal geschmolt aber ich hab zu ihr gesagt das die besten Rezepte erst durch probieren entstanden sind. Danach war es wieder ok. Mittlerweile versteckt mein Papa schon den süßen Senf wenn Mama sagt sie probiert mal wieder was aus.

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim Nachkochen und guten Appettit


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

@Reen,
#d#tausziehen oder Mutti auswechseln- für sowas sollten keine Tiere sterben müssen!|evil:|gr:

|supergri|supergri


----------



## chester (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Und was genau wäre jetzt an einer Curry-Sauce zu Seeteufel schlimm gewesen? Das geht sehr gut und ist nun wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches. Asl "jemand vom Fach" solltest du doch in der Lage sein, sowas rund abzuschmecken. Und auch Birne und Spinat harmonieren ganz hervorragend. Das dürfte von der Aromatik für einen Profi doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## FishingReen (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Hallo chester, 
da der Seeteufel schon sein sehr feines Aroma hat tu ich mich schon schwer überhaupt ne Soße dazu zu machen, noch dazu mit Curry der den Fisch erschlägt! Mit der Birne im Spinat hätte ich mich noch anfreunden können wenn sie in Stücke geschnitten wäre, aber der süße Senf ist dann doch zuviel! Und an den Reaktionen meiner Familie hat man gesehen das es wirklich nix besonderes war.


----------



## FishingReen (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

@ Wolfgang:

Ich habe zu diesem Zeizpunkt schon nicht mehr Zuhause gewohnt, oh Gott das gäbe Mord und Todschlag. Aber wenn Mama zuhause kocht, was sie eigentlich ganz gut kann ist doch froh wenn ich etwas früher komm und ihr bei der Vorbereitung Helfe. Und das abschmecken lass ich mir natürlich auch nicht entgehen.


----------



## muddyliz (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Bei alten Leuten hier in der Pfalz ist folgende Kombination bekannt:
Brot mit Leberwurst bestreichen und darauf kommt Pflaumenmus (Latwerch).
Allein beim Gedanken daran sträuben sich mir schon die Nackenhaare.


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Wieso? Frische Laugenstangerl mit Leberwurscht und Preiselbeer ist was Feines!!! #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



chester schrieb:


> Und was genau wäre jetzt an einer Curry-Sauce zu Seeteufel schlimm gewesen? Das geht sehr gut und ist nun wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches. Asl "jemand vom Fach" solltest du doch in der Lage sein, sowas rund abzuschmecken. Und auch Birne und Spinat harmonieren ganz hervorragend. Das dürfte von der Aromatik für einen Profi doch kein Problem sein.



Na ja chester,
theoretisch könnten Deine Ausführungen korrekt sein,z.B. wenn die Birne stückig zum Blattspinat gegeben würde - aber so wie Reen (übrigens recht unterhaltsam schreibt) Birne pürieren UND auch noch mit süssem Senf gemischt zum Spinat geben geht kulinarisch garnicht |uhoh:
Ich bin für Experimental-Küche fast jederzeit zu haben,
aber bei dem Curry vermute ich mal, dass es sich um Pulver handelt, das wunderbar zu Wurschd+Ketchup passt, aber dem armen Fisch das Licht so was von ausbläst #d
Für solche Brachial-Küche hat Mama schon den |peinlich-Orden verdient!


----------



## FishingReen (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Hey Wolfgang,

klar den hat sie verdient, sie wird auch regelmäßig daran errinnert und bewust aufgezogen! Damit sie sowas in Zukunft nicht mehr macht. Und ja, es war Currypulver.


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



Andal schrieb:


> Wieso? Frische Laugenstangerl mit Leberwurscht und Preiselbeer ist was Feines!!! #6



Oh ja... Und wenn man "Glück" hat, ist die Leberwurschd vom Wildschweinchen...


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Bei alten Leuten hier in der Pfalz ist folgende Kombination bekannt:
> Brot mit Leberwurst bestreichen und darauf kommt Pflaumenmus (Latwerch).
> Allein beim Gedanken daran sträuben sich mir schon die Nackenhaare.



Och, da gibt's nochmehr Kuriositäten. Z.B. Streuselkuchen mit feiner Leberwurst bestrichen, Milchreis mit Zucker und Zimt und grober Bratwurst, oder süßsaure Grünebohnensuppe, dazu werden mit Zucker bestreute Eierkuchen "geditscht".|uhoh:
Diese Edelspeisen kommen aus Sachsen Anhalt.


----------



## chester (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Hm, ich finde ja Seeteufel macht an Aromen einiges mit. Speck, Curry, Rosmarin, alles ok. Kloja Kleeberg macht daraus ja sogar eine Art Sauerbraten und das geht echt klar. Wobei wie Wolfgang schon sagt, dass dann auch eine Frage des Currys ist. Ich benutze auch fertige Mischungen. Ingo Holland bietet da ein paar an, die für mich völlig ausreichend sind. 

@wolfgang: Doch sogar püriert geht das - hab ich selbst mal gemacht. Nur mit dem süßen Senf... Naja, das ist grenzwertig. Wobei von der Konzeption gar nicht so doof. Süße bringt die Birne nach vorne und die Schärfe nimmt was von der Erdigkeit des Spinats. Allerdings kann man das auch cleverer lösen 

@muddyliz

Wieso das is doch ein Klassiker! Leberprodukte und eine süß-säuerliche Komponente gibt es bis in die Spitzengastronomie. Denk mal an Laber Berliner Art, da übernehmen Äpfel quasi das gleiche. Oder Preiselbeeren zu Leberpastete, oder Apfel zu Foie Gras oder so... Diese süße passt gut zum Leberaroma und das säuererliche "bricht" das Fettige. Das Gericht wirkt leichter!


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

@chester,
bei Ingo Holland geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht.#6 Da gibt´s auch noch ein paar wenige, die in Frage kämen, heißt dann aber auch oft Masala o.ä.... 
Den z.B.  www.dhanimasala.de   such ich immer heim, wenn ich in Berlin bin.
Doch bei der geschilderten Kulinarik tip ich eher auf Ostmann oder Fuchs "Coloninial style"
Dein Buchstabendreher bei Kleeberg ist übrigens :q:q:q! Freudscher Vertipper?


----------



## chester (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

 Nee eigentlich nicht, der Kolja macht schon gute Sachen. Ich mag den, weil er immer an der Grenze zum Rustikalen kratzt, daber aber nie bäuerlich wird. Guter Laden!


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ich halt ihn tatsächlich auch für einen der besseren TV-Köche!
Als ich letztes mal in Berlin war, wollte ich sein "vau" hinterm Gendarmenmarkt besuchen- hat leider nicht geklappt...
(wird irgendwann nachgeholt)
Ach und beim Thema zu bleiben: er versteht es nach meiner Meinung auch, aus scheinbar nicht zusammenpassenden Zutaten richtig gutes Essen zu kochen!


----------



## chester (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Stimmt. Das kann er. 

Und da fällt mir ein, dass er mich mal zu einem Gericht inspiriert hat als es noch Kerner kocht gab, welches für den ein oder anderen nach wildem Mix klingen mag: Pfifferlinge mit Blaubeeren und Barsch. Alles selbst gesammelt und gefangen in Schweden. Klingt komisch, geht aber wunderbar.


----------



## Darket (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



> Den z.B. www.dhanimasala.de such ich immer heim, wenn ich in Berlin bin.


Oh Mann,  die stehen jede Woche auf dem guten alten Türkenmarkt in Kreuzberg (ich bin da groß geworden und dieses "BiOriental" kommt mir nicht über die Lippen) und ich bin offenbar schon x mal einfach dran vorbei gelaufen. Das kommt auf meine To Do Liste!


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Genau da hab ich zum ersten mal bei ihm eingekauft! Nach einigen Proben gabs fast kein Halten mehr für mich.
Probier unbedingt den tasmanischen Bergpfeffer und den vietnamesischen Zimt- kein Billig-Schaizz aber eine Investition, die sich lohnt! Man riecht und schmeckt sofort, dass das Direkt-Importe sind. Auch die Curries sind fantastisch (die nahezu einzigen Pulver, die ich verwende)!


----------



## Darket (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ich habe 25 Jahre in der Ecke gewohnt. Offenbar wird man da betriebsblind. Auch wenn ich mir die Miete in der Gegend mittlerweile nicht mehr leisten kann, habe ich da meinen Stammfleischer, den bevorzugten Gemüseladen usw. aber offenbar gucke ich nicht mehr über den Tellerrand. Sollte ich ändern. Aber ich werde Deinen Tip beherzigen und da bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ich geh immer wenn ich in B. bin an´s Maybachufer (DIT IS IN NEUKÖLLN!:q)! Die Obst- und Gemüse-Stände sprechen mich  deutlich mehr an wie die Auslagen in den Supermärkten etc...

Damit Du nicht solange zu suchen brauchst...
Aber der Verkäufer ist auch sehr freundlich und vor allem kompetent! Er hat mir bisher jedesmal noch Extra-Pröbchen und Tipps gegeben!


----------



## Darket (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

(DIT IS IN NEUKÖLLN!)!

Oh Mann, mir als kreuzberger Lokalpatrioten (der sich Kreuzberg mittlerweile nicht mehr leisten kann) sollte mir kein solcher Fauxpas unterlaufen


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

:mJehste halt zur Strafe nach n street food thursday in Halle 9-#6 > dit is Kreuzberg!  :q:q

Um zum Thema zurückzukehren: Da gibt´s abgefahrenes Futter- allerdings alles ausser Trash...

Das zum Beispiel  (gehört eigentlich in den Kulinarik-Thread)->:


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. August 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Da die größeren Fänge in letzter Zeit ausblieben, gab es heute:

gekauften Bordelaisefisch mit Barschfillet veredelt, Kartoffelstampf und ganz wichtig: Gurkensalat.

Und hier für die Region um die es hier geht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNHA1ihxXYw&index=8&list=RDAlITkuArEhI

Der Mann ist klasse!


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. August 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Da die größeren Fänge in letzter Zeit ausblieben, gab es heute
> gekauften Bordelaisefisch mit Barschfillet veredelt, Kartoffelstampf und ganz wichtig: Gurkensalat.



Nacheinander gegessen kein Trash!
Zuerst den Barsch mit den Gurken
dann das Bordelaise mit den Kartoffeln
und gut is |supergri


----------



## Andal (12. September 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Der Kerl hat sowas von Recht!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZuDMKXWU_E


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. September 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

#6:vik:Yer fuxxin´right as well, bro!:q
 This is culinary art!!!


----------



## Andal (25. November 2015)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Bei Feinkost Albrecht gibt es Eierlikörbohnen im Angebot - mir ist jetzt übel!


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Moinsen...
Da ich gerade absolut KEINEN Plan habe, wo ich DAS platzieren soll, missbrauche ich mal Andals Träschkucking...
Österreich überschreitet eine neue Dimension und entdeckt eine vollkommen revolutionäre Art der Essenszubereitung:
http://www.gesund.at/a/one-pot-cooking
Nach dem, was in diesem Artikel steht, ist meiner Nase nach alles in diesem Thread vorgestellte besser als das, was da bei herauskommen kann!
Was ist bloß aus dem guten alten Eintopf geworden........


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ja mei... Papier ist halt geduldig und scheinbar war es wem arg langweilig.


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Heute mal was aus der schnellen Küche........

Toastbrot mit scharfer Chiliesoße, Scheiblettenkäse, medium gebratenen Burger Petties, Sauce "Bearnaise" und Röstzwiebeln - legga! #6


----------



## derporto (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Bis ins Alter von etwa 15 Jahren war das hier meine Leibspeise: Makkaroni mit kalter Butter und Maggi (der Saft Gottes).

Habe dies gestern Abend nach gut 15 Jahren mal wieder probiert. Schmeckt mir nicht mehr, der Gaumen kommt damit nicht mehr klar.

Ist/war ein recht gängiges Ding in Nds um Peine/Hannover herum. 

Schonmal jemand von euch in den Genuss gekommen? :m


----------



## Franky (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

OMG... Gottseidank blieb es bei mir bei Spaghetti mit Ketchup! :m Auch Nudeln mit Zucker sind an mir vorbeigegangen...


----------



## fishing jones (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Hab gehört Nudeln mit Semmelbröseln und Apfelmus soll der Hit sein

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G525-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Noch besser:

Äpfel schnibbeln und mit einem Schuss Apelsaft, etwas Zucker und Vanillezucker nicht zu weich kochen und dann mit Bandnudeln mischen. Wahlweise mit Butterbröseln, oder einer Zimt-Zucker-Mischung anreichern. #6


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Meine Enkelin lässt für gebratene Nudeln mit brauner Butter und Zucker & Zimt alles andere stehen und liegen.:q

Wer sich mal dafür interessiert was so alles in anderen Ländern an Kuriositäten in die Pfanne gehauen wird, sollte sich mal dieses Büchlein zu Gemüte führen:

https://www.amazon.de/Cuisine-Fatale-Potpourri-internationalen-Extremk%C3%BCche/dp/3548369235

Da ist von Dasselfliegenmaden über Vogelspinne oder pfeifenden Hund alles dabei. |rolleyes:m


----------



## derporto (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



Franky schrieb:


> OMG... Gottseidank blieb es bei mir bei Spaghetti mit Ketchup! :m Auch Nudeln mit Zucker sind an mir vorbeigegangen...



Bei mir gibts nichtmal Milchreis mit Zimt und Zucker. Generell bin ich kein großer Freund von herzhaft (und dazu zähle ich schon Grundkomponenten wie Nudeln, Reis und Kartoffeln) in Kombination mit süß. Ich verwende zwar auch Zucker und Honig um herzhafte Gerichte rund zu machen. Aber alleine bei einem Käsebrötchen mit Marmelade würde es mir vermutlich schon hochkommen. Ganz widerlich war übrigens mal ein süßer Crepe, gefüllt mit Käse und Schinken. Abartig.

Bei uns im Ort gibts sogar einen Dönermann (einen von der Sorte die praktisch die gesamte Fastfood-Palette anbieten, von Döner über Pizza und Thainudeln bis hin zur Currywurst), welcher nun Calzone mit Nutella ins Programm genommen hat. Bäh. 

Alles kann, nichts muss.


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Dann hätte ich noch einen für den Grill...

Banane auf dem Grill so lange von allen Seiten erhitzen, bis sie anfängt aufzuplatzen und Saft austritt. Dann runter damit, der Länge nach halbieren und mit Honig, Currypulver und Cayennepuder bestreuen. Ich finde, das passt hervorragend zum Steak.


----------



## derporto (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich noch einen für den Grill...
> 
> Banane auf dem Grill so lange von allen Seiten erhitzen, bis sie anfängt aufzuplatzen und Saft austritt. Dann runter damit, der Länge nach halbieren und mit Honig, Currypulver und Cayennepuder bestreuen. Ich finde, das passt hervorragend zum Steak.



Das nennt sich bei uns "Affenwurst", wird allerdings mit Honig und einem Schuss Obstler veredelt als Nachspeise gegessen. Das wiederum ist sehr lecker ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Mohnschbädsle

Mohn mit Butter und Zucker karamelisieren, mit Sahne ablöschen, einem Spritzer Zitrone eindicken, darin Schbädsle heissschwenken  - klasse, aber nicht gerade ein leichtes Dessert (und eigentlich kein Trash, auch wenn das mancher so sehen mag),


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



derporto schrieb:


> Das nennt sich bei uns "Affenwurst", wird allerdings mit Honig und einem Schuss Obstler veredelt als Nachspeise gegessen. Das wiederum ist sehr lecker ;-)



Wird garantiert mal probiert! #6


----------



## derporto (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



Andal schrieb:


> Wird garantiert mal probiert! #6



Lass es dir schmecken#h

Gibts bei uns heut Abend wieder. Hat sich aufgrund der Einfachheit und des tollen Geschmacks so eingebürgert. Und sorgt eigentlich immer für Begeisterung. Denn: Ein Dessert nach dem Grillen, das hat den meisten (gerade) noch gefehlt:m


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



derporto schrieb:


> Denn: Ein Dessert nach dem Grillen, das hat den meisten (gerade) noch gefehlt:m



Und eine kleine Vorspeise ist auch kein Fehler! #h


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. November 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

http://web.de/magazine/unterhaltung/lifestyle/food-trend-mufgel-new-yorks-neuster-schrei-31813482


----------



## geeni (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Nabend zusammen, hab da noch ein paar Dosen squids also so kleine Tintenfische und irgendsoei Chunky Norte Dosenfleisch gefunden, die hatte ich vor Jahren mal auf den Phillipinen gekauft und als Notreserve bei meinem Aufenthalt dort gehabt, bei Abreise hatte ich noch Platz im Koffer und hab sie einfach reingeworfen und daheim ist das in den letzten 4 Jahren im Dosenregal immer weiter nach hinten gerutscht. Bis ich das heute wiedergefunden habe. Was würdet ihr daraus machen? hab mir so gedacht als Pizzabelag, die Squids sind in so einer Soia Sauce. Ob das auf Pizza passt?


----------



## Minimax (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



geeni schrieb:


> [..] hab da noch ein paar Dosen squids [...] und irgendsoei Chunky Norte Dosenfleisch gefunden, die hatte ich vor Jahren mal auf den Phillipinen gekauft[...] und daheim ist das in den letzten 4 Jahren im Dosenregal immer weiter nach hinten gerutscht. [...] Was würdet ihr daraus machen?QUOTE]
> 
> Mit ein bisschen Glück kannst Du da einen ganz wunderbaren Krankenschein für zwei Wochen draus zaubern!


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Die Squids zum Quappenangeln und das Spam für Döbel und Barben. Prima Köder!


----------



## geeni (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

War lecker, ich glaubedie Sqids waren irgendwie gefüllt. Hat ein bisschen wie in Salz eingelegte Sardellen gescheckt, nur deutlich milder. Wenn ich demnächst mal wieder in Frankfurt bin schau ich mal ob ich die im Asia laden bekomme.


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

hier, extrem trash:

*Topinambur*


aber wenns scheeen macht.

Irgendwie eine geschmackliche Mischung aus Petersillienwurzel und Erbsen.


----------



## Sylvia54 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Das passt jetzt eigentlich nicht zum Trash Cooking, eher zum
Trash Fressing: Mein Mann behauptet eine französische Fein-
schmeckerzunge zu haben, ich vermute eher dass er keine Geschmacksnerven hat. Sein bevorzugtes Rezept sind marinierte Heringe (so richtig mit Äpfeln, Zwiebeln, Kapern allem Pipapo) und dazu Blaubeerkuchen!! keine Kartoffeln. Da nehm ich schon mal meinen Teller und esse stehend in der Küche, weil ich mir das Elend am Esstisch nicht mit anschauen kann. Wenn ich Pfannenkuchen backe, macht er seine "Spezialanfertigung". Er wickelt eine kalte! Fleischwurst in den Eierkuchen, rollt ihn zusammen und gibt mein selbstgekochtes Apfelkompott drüber. Zucker drauf und das isst er dann. Neulich hat er mich mit einer neuen Kreation überrascht: Bratheringe mit viiiel Zwiebeln und reifen, stinkenden Limburger Käse in einem Teller angerichtet.
Dazu Butterbrot. Gott steh mir bei!


----------



## Kauli11 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



Sylvia54 schrieb:


> Das passt jetzt eigentlich nicht zum Trash Cooking, eher zum
> Trash Fressing: Mein Mann behauptet eine französische Fein-
> schmeckerzunge zu haben, ich vermute eher dass er keine Geschmacksnerven hat. Sein bevorzugtes Rezept sind marinierte Heringe (so richtig mit Äpfeln, Zwiebeln, Kapern allem Pipapo) und dazu Blaubeerkuchen!! keine Kartoffeln. Da nehm ich schon mal meinen Teller und esse stehend in der Küche, weil ich mir das Elend am Esstisch nicht mit anschauen kann. Wenn ich Pfannenkuchen backe, macht er seine "Spezialanfertigung". Er wickelt eine kalte! Fleischwurst in den Eierkuchen, rollt ihn zusammen und gibt mein selbstgekochtes Apfelkompott drüber. Zucker drauf und das isst er dann. Neulich hat er mich mit einer neuen Kreation überrascht: Bratheringe mit viiiel Zwiebeln und reifen, stinkenden Limburger Käse in einem Teller angerichtet.
> Dazu Butterbrot. Gott steh mir bei!



Dein Mann ist krank! :m

Er leidet an Geschmacksverirrung. 

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Die geschmäcker sind verschieden, sagte der Affe u d biss in die seife.....

Wenn es ihm schmeckt ist es doch ok!


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Zitronen - Knoblauch - Leckerli

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ch3UwNaHcI


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Als dipp?

Für welche Fisch Art?


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Penny......hadu nicht das Video gesehen??

Kur

|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Video geht nicht gut auf meinem Tablett.....


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ich weiss nicht, als was ich das beschreiben soll, was sich ein Kollege heute mittag "zubereitet" hat... Mitgebrachte (kalte, aber gekochte) Nudeln (Fusili). Die hat er "pur" in der Mikro "lauwarm" gemacht und dann eine Dose Thunfisch in Öl drübergekippt............................
Meine ernstgemeinte Frage, ob ich ihm nicht ein gutes Rezept empfehlen soll, für Tonno et Pasta, wurde staunend beantwortet: ja, ist das nicht schon......................................................


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Das ist halt jungesellen küche  
Aber wir arme Rentner sind auch froh wenn was zu essen gibt.

Zb. Kochbeutelreis mit einer im Wasser Bad erhitzten Hering in Tomate konserve.


----------



## wobbler68 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Leute bitte denkt doch mal daran das grade Abendbrotzeit ist.#d
So unappetitliche Rezepte, bitte später Posten.

Mir wäre fast mein Schweinebraten(mit Schwarte in Bier und Zwiebeln geschmort) von der Gabel gefallen.:q


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Watt klickst Du auch zur Essenszeit hier rein? #d Klarer Fall von selbst dran schuld! :q


----------



## Promachos (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Leute bitte denkt doch mal daran das grade Abendbrotzeit ist.#d
> So unappetitliche Rezepte, bitte später Posten.
> 
> Mir wäre fast mein Schweinebraten(mit Schwarte in Bier und Zwiebeln geschmort) von der Gabel gefallen.:q



Hallo!

Beim genußvollen Essen nebenher lesen??? Du pöser Pupe, tu!|bigeyes

Gruß Promachos


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Leute bitte denkt doch mal daran das grade Abendbrotzeit ist.#d
> So unappetitliche Rezepte, bitte später Posten.
> 
> Mir wäre fast mein Schweinebraten(mit Schwarte in Bier und Zwiebeln geschmort) von der Gabel gefallen.:q




Selbst schuld warum läds du keine armen Rentner wie mich zum essen ein


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Also durch das kochen von dieser Knoblauch Zitronen Suppe gehen doch die guten Vitamine verloren .
Warum nicht ungekocht ?


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Eben, esst alles als rohkost....


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Esse mal eine  Zitronen vor einem Blaskonzert.....Du schälst die Zitrone ab und beißt rein.
Denen läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen und können nicht mehr blasen


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Hab ich schon gehört, stimmt also wirklich ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

das war ich
die kannst du so wie oragen zerlegen.

muß abba erlich sei:g hab büschen zucker drauf macht.

aber noch mal früher wo wir noch jung waren..........bin ich ja immer noch(PUR in kaffee schwarz)

HI HI


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ich bin auch jung!
Im Vergleich mit ötzi bestimmt.
Du nobbi bist dagegen noch ein junger spund.....

Nix für ungut


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: erlich*

Na da hab ich ABBA ein danke.

kannst ja mal die ganzen 5 Seiten lesen
hatte da auch mal rezept.

und mal unter Suche ...ist oben links iner lobbi .....alles eingeben......
da kannste lesen bis der..............|wavey:


----------



## Justsu (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Zitronen - Knoblauch - Leckerli
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ch3UwNaHcI




Bitte, bitte sag' mir, dass man sich das hinterher irgendwo draufschmiert, auf schmerzende Gelenke oder so!!!

Ansonsten könnte man das vielleicht noch abgehalfterten C-Promis im Urwald vorsetzen|supergri *kotzsmilie*

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## ollidaiwa (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Testtrashfood

Sojarinderfilletschaschlikspiess, 100 % pflanzlich!
Optisch und von der Konsistenz ähnlich wie Rindfleisch.
Schmeckt aber nach nichts.
Da freuen sich die Krähen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Aber Deine Bilder sehen immer soo toll angerichtet aus  #6#6#6

sogar mit rosmariena.


----------



## ollidaiwa (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Danke. 
Trashfood deswegen, da das Zeug schon seit 3 Jahren abgelaufen war.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

hatte vorhin mein Camenbert am start, abgelaufen:q

auf Toast.

:vik:


----------



## Kauli11 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

@ Nobbi, würde ich noch essen, wenn er immer im Kühlschrank lag. 
Guten Appetit!


----------



## wobbler68 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Nobbi bei Käse ist es doch, wie bei Wein.
Je älter umso besser.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Wer kann dazu schon nein sagen


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*

Ne, bloß nix süsses!


----------

